# Plate Removal Recovery/Recovery Time?



## levinSS (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey guys!

I know there are a bajillion threads about broken collarbones/shoulder injuries...however, I haven't found much by way of recovery from a clavicle plate removal.

Short story: Shattered my collarbone in a million pieces. Ruptured all of the ligaments in my shoulder. Tons of hardware holding it back together.

Of all the hardware, just the clavicle plate and screws can come out. I have loosened the screws (presumably from rock climbing) and moreover it hurts every g'damn day. My surgeon also said as I'm young and will continue to ride/race mountain bikes, ski, climb, and all sorts of other precarious things, it's the safest bet that the plate comes out.

I'm scheduled to have the plate removed this upcoming Monday. I know all of my questions will be answered by my surgeon, but I'm curious if anyone can share what their recovery was like for a plate removal.

Main things: Will I be in a sling? How long until I can do any exercise (indoors or not)? And most importantly when should I hit the trails again? I know since my collarbone will be like swiss cheese taking extra precautions will be important.

Thanks everyone! Happy Trails!


----------

